# Nero Vision alternative needed



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

For months I have been trying to get Nero Vision to burn DVD videos correctly. Half of my discs have been wasted because Nero Vision does one of these half the time:
1) Freezes
2) Runs forever while never making additional progress
3) Closes with no warning in the middle of burning

Each time any of these happens it causes everything on the computer to become unstable. The DVD can't even be ejected from the drive and I have to restart just to get it out.

So I upgraded to the latest version 4.7.0.9 but no luck. I reinstalled Windows XP SP2 from scratch but no luck. I bought a brand new top of the line computer with a brand new DVD writer but no luck. Same story on both computers. I am at my wits end with this software.

Does anyone know what the problem could be with this? Better yet, does anyone know what would be some better and far more stable DVD authoring software that you would recommend over Nero Vision?

I know this is software but it is hardware related and I didn't really know which other forum to post it in.

Thanks for you input!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

What type of dvd formats are you trying to burn? Do you have the proper
codecs to view these types of formats? Imho Nero is a fine burning tool,
been using it since it first hit the market. Alcohol software is real sweet 
to.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I have all the codecs. The videos play just fine. I am trying to build compilations of videos on DVD with a menu system.

DVD format is in Long play and I have tried on DVD+R and DVD-R.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try burning at a lower speed. Try 8x and if that doesn't work, 4x.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Nero should be fine IMO aswell. You can use [CDBurnerXP Pro 3.0.116 and similar software too.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

TheMatt said:


> Try burning at a lower speed. Try 8x and if that doesn't work, 4x.


I forgot to mention that I already tried lowering the speed. Same results.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Kalim said:


> Nero should be fine IMO aswell. You can use [CDBurnerXP Pro 3.0.116 and similar software too.


Somewhere along the line Nero just stops recording. Sometimes it doesn't even begin the recording process. The progress bar never starts moving but the timer starts counting up to infinity.

Sadly my experience with Nero Vision has been very poor. I am not trying to do anything complicated in the slightest with it and can't understand how such an expensive piece of software (well, the suite was expensive) can have so many problems on both the computers I have tried it on.

Also, CDBurnerXP Pro doesn't appear at first glance to have the ability to create menu layouts for the DVD.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I think it may have been installed incorrectly, or the installation may have become damaged. If you have your Nero disk, insert it and go to add/remove programs, and select Nero Vision, and then select Repair or Reinstall. if that is not an option, uninstall it and reinstall it and see if that solves it.


----------

